# 2003 Xtrail 4x4 MT Firing only on Cylinder No4.



## Jva (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Guy's

I need some help here.
I own a 2003 QR25 Xtrail 4x4 MT Model.
I just had the engine overhauled and it just cranc's not starting.

First Simptoms before overhaul.
Unfortunately no errors where collected before overhaul in Hindsight it was a mistake. Whent on reliable Mechanics word that it was rings.

What happned. 
Day 1
Lack of power / light white smoke.

Day 2
Lots of smoke and / missing on Cylinders / Huge Oil Consumption.


After Overaul simptoms.

Only Cranking.
only firing on Cylinder no 4.
No DTC's(errors) on computer.

We checked the following.
Coils 1,2,3,4 for functionality.
Oil Pressure fine.
Compression fine.
Timing Checked out fine (Mechanics word)
Ignition Signal Opens and closes.
Replaced POS/PHASE (Cam/Cranc) Sensors.
Feul lines working.
Checked Grounds.
Replaced ECU to make sure and the simptoms are the same.


We did do a scope of the Cam and Cranc and can see the difference of one that is running and mine.
On the one that is running You can see the piston no firing order 1,3,4,2 and that signal starts at exactly the same time as the
flat spot starts on the cranc that it pics up from the signal plate.(Ideling)

On mine the Piston firing order signal starts after the flat spot on the cranc has ended.(only crancing)
We suspect the Signal plate is not located properly 

Questions
1. So can I go on the scope evidence to take the motor out again and refit or replace
the signal plate which is a big job so I'm out of ideas and need to start at the beginning again and i dont want to do it for nothing.

2. Could this be the Power Transistor that Amplifies the Signal from the ECM for the Coils to Fire that it does not Amplify the signal?
If so does the Power Transistor sit in the ECM or some where else? 

3. Would the Computer pic up if the Power Transistor work but not fully?

Any help would be Appreciated.


----------



## ikad0_0 (Dec 30, 2010)

not sure as i have not had my xtrail 2004 model long ,however on day 1 you describe lack of power and fine white smoke,does the vehicle have a turbo? if this were the turbo volvo truck i drive we would replace the turbo as it is shot or worn out not sure as to exact problem. but the result is the same as you describe good luck


----------



## Jva (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ikad0_0 but no Turbo on this one.


----------

